# Help w/ underground hose-end system



## leonardwashington (Sep 7, 2019)

Hola folks. Just bought two Orbit underground hose-end systems in link below. See attached picture with a few dimensions drawn. I'm having trouble figuring out the best layout. Planning to do two zones -left and right with walkway in the middle being the split. On the left side is my neighbor's driveway. I don't want to soak their cars. My front door is about 5 ft in above end of the green section so don't want to waste a lot/soak myself on the way to work either. Bottom and right side is my gravel driveway. Can someone help me with the best layout?

- planning on two zones - left and right of middle walkway - will be watered one after the other​
_ Water pressure is about 110 psi. This system is 0.5" conduit and says range with 35-75psi is 15-25ft. I'll install a pressure regulator, but figured too high is more flexible than too low.​
- 6 heads in each zone​
I've been playing around in powerpoint and can easily see the dry spots/overlap on some mock-ups, but just having trouble accounting for differences in real coverage with varying arcs/throws. HELP!

For what it's worth, I'll probably end up ripping everything out in a few years. I just don't want to deal with manual watering until then. Doesn't need to be perfect.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QS5J3F4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## leonardwashington (Sep 7, 2019)

Alright I'm gonna start digging this out in the morning. What do you think about the head placement overall? The first image (left side) is shaded proportionally to the area of the arc. The right side is all the same opacity. Again, this doesn't have to be perfect.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I see what you're after and it's a bit of an odd shape. The usual method is to break any area up basically into triangles and rectangles with sides equal to the throw and heads at the vertices. Try doing that with this area.

Remember you can adjust the throw a bit to avoid watering things outside the triangles and rectangles.


----------

